# My dog doesn't bark...



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

I want to teach my dog how to bark on command i.e. talk but I can't find anything that will actually make her bark. Anyone got any ideas...things that there dogs always bark out etc.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We taught one of our dogs to bark by once of us going outside and ringing the doorbell while the other one was inside with the dog getting her all excited and telling her to 'speak'--when she finally barked she got a treat. The downside was that whenever she heard an elevator or doorbell on tv she'd jump up and bark.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Try frustrating her with a toy or treat swinging it around with sound effects but out of reach, until you get a bark or a noise, and immediately give it to her. Once you've got that first bark, it should only take about 10 minutes to reinforce with the command. Use "speak" or "gib laut" if you want german. sounds like 'gheblout' with no pause between words


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is your dog? I've found the older mine are, the more they bark. My puppies hardly bark at all (or ever?)


----------



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

She's right at 6 months...I don't think the treat thing is gonna make her bark either, she's gonna whine. She chases the cats and when the cats hide and she can't get to them she gets frustrated and whines, but no bark. I guess I'll just wait it out maybe she'll bark someday. She's barked like maybe 3 times TOTAL since we've had her and they were like totally out of the norm situations I can't replicate. She like heard something outside or something...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I taught Max to bark on command by playing YouTube videos of GSDs barking, and pairing it with " bark". It was cute, at first he would look toward the window as if to say " is there something I should be barking about?".


----------



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

Ugg tried it all...even tried recording a german shepherd bark and playing it. She just looks at me like what do you want me to do dad!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well maybe she will start barking when she gets older. Some day you might be back on here looking for ways to get her to be quiet!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

patience is key. Make sure you're ready to reward when she eventually barks


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Had a gsd mix that did not bark for the first year, then out of nowhere, made a huge whoof at one of my ex-husbands friends (who I did not especially like) and then after that he would only bark if someone came to the door if we were outside or sleeping. Was told by pp who knocked at the door when we were not home he would not bark, just stare through the windows! Startled the **** out of a few people and delivery men! LOL


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've only heard Brodys "big boy" bark a handful of times. He's 8 and a half months right now. When he starts barking more, I'd like to teach him to bark on command also!


----------



## smallras (Jan 29, 2011)

geissap said:


> She's right at 6 months...I don't think the treat thing is gonna make her bark either, she's gonna whine. She chases the cats and when the cats hide and she can't get to them she gets frustrated and whines, but no bark. I guess I'll just wait it out maybe she'll bark someday. She's barked like maybe 3 times TOTAL since we've had her and they were like totally out of the norm situations I can't replicate. She like heard something outside or something...


This is exactly the problem I'm having with Pharaoh....


----------

